# Volkswagen Unveils Golf24 for N?rburgring 24-hour race



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Volkswagen Unveils Golf24 for Nürburgring 24-hour race*












































> Comeback in the “Green Hell”: In a spectacular new racing version the Volkswagen Golf returns to the Nürburgring-Nordschleife.
> 
> For the legendary 24-hour race from 23 to 26 June 2011, one of the toughest tests of all in motorsport, Volkswagen has developed a 440-hp race touring car with four-wheel drive based on its top seller. The new "Golf 24” has already reeled off its first kilometres at tests in Portugal and Italy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I feel like flying to Germany in June...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Airjacks!!


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm feeling it...
:thumbup::thumbup:

-Judd


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

damn, that thing is bad ass! Maybe if it does well we will get that motor in a Golf, haha.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

I love that they are using the 5 banger!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

I'm more interested in the fact that it appears to be advertising a 35th Anniversary Edition GTI model on the side...any idea what that will be


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

That's great but it doesn't have HIDs and it STILL uses the old motor like the new Jetta. lol


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes, please!! Nix the crazy-big spoiler and the graphics and I'll take it. Perfect commuter car.:thumbup:


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

Rage In The Machines said:


> That's great but it doesn't have HIDs and it STILL uses the old motor like the new Jetta. lol


It's a completely different 5 cylinder. Sorta like saying the 2007 GTI 2.0T uses the same engine as the 2011 GTI 2.0T. This is using the 5 cylinder from the Audi TTRS, which in turn... is simply the V10 from the Lamborghini Gallardo/Audi RS6/Audi R8 5.2 FSI but cut in half and with a turbo. 

What I want to know is... can I have it when they're done with it?

*Calls up Polyphony Digital*


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Remember in Cheers when Sam Malone first met Rebecca Howe and he was speechless and said something like "boo-uhh"? That's all I could come up with after seeing this car, boo-uhh. 
:thumbup:


----------



## J286duesey (Oct 9, 2008)

Where can we get the body kit? I hope VW is seriously thinking of doing something special for the 35th anniversary.


----------



## twhite13 (Jan 18, 2009)

maaaybe that 2.5t in the 35th anniversary w/ awd ..... or def not. but it's fun to imagine. oh wouldnt that be boobies :beer:


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*???*

"The new Golf uses an updated 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo engine from the Volkswagen Group with an output of 324 kW (440 hp) and maximum torque of 540 Nm. Power is transmitted to the permanent four-wheel drive by a sequential six-speed gearbox with paddle shifters"
I wonder if it is a transverse setup? like TT?


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

Please bring that to some U.S. tracks!


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

That's a bad boy...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

ricky_vwt said:


> "The new Golf uses an updated 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo engine from the Volkswagen Group with an output of 324 kW (440 hp) and maximum torque of 540 Nm. Power is transmitted to the permanent four-wheel drive by a sequential six-speed gearbox with paddle shifters"
> I wonder if it is a transverse setup? like TT?


Yeah, there are some pics on the internet of the engine bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2000)

Driver lineup?


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

Maybe a preview of what engine/trans. will come in the 2015 Golf/Jetta R...


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

do want


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

Come on vw it's just like the Scirocco GT24
Rallye Golf-MKII A59-MKIII And W12-GTI
One more awesome car I CAN"T buy


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

Wow. Like very much. ^^^^^Almost looks like a picture of a RC car.^^^^^


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, there are some pics on the internet of the engine bay.


Where? Google and I can't seem to find them.


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

I want one!!!


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

I find it interesting that the car sports a SACHS badge... yet this is DSG.

Do SACHS make DSG clutch pack applications? What else would they be involved with on this car?


I also find it interesting that the car sports a GTI badge yet the drivetrain is out of an Audi..


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

Come on build it, build it, and let me buy one :laugh:


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

Skela said:


> I find it interesting that the car sports a SACHS badge... yet this is DSG.
> 
> Do SACHS make DSG clutch pack applications? What else would they be involved with on this car?


Not sure, probably. They also do suspension ranging from F1 to OEM applications - the stock suspension on the MkV is from Sachs. I've actually got some of their performance coilovers on mine.


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

A little teaser...


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

Reminds me a little about the old Renault r5 turbo....yes i know its not MID engine....too bad. but the looks are somewhat similar.

This is the motor that should be in the NEW R models....VW!!!!

Hope your READING!!!


----------



## flatblack gti (Feb 13, 2011)

*mk3*

i need help picking a clutch kit for my 97 gti vr6


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

Skela said:


> I find it interesting that the car sports a SACHS badge... yet this is DSG.
> 
> Do SACHS make DSG clutch pack applications? What else would they be involved with on this car?
> 
> ...


Where'd you hear this car was a DSG? It's most likely using a single-clutch Sequential gearbox made purely for racing applications. Considering it's going to be dealing with 440hp for 24 hours straight, I'd say it was an apt choice. 



Phunkshon said:


> ... Power is transmitted to the permanent four-wheel drive by a sequential six-speed gearbox with paddle shifters.


Also, the GTI badge is on there to celebrate 35 years of GTI, it seems to be the reason as to why they made the racecar using the Golf instead of the tried-and-true Scirocco's that have been to the Nurb the past couple of years. However the car is most likely called a Golf because it uses that very Audi engine you mention... since the Golf name is relatively ambiguous when it comes to power-trains while the GTI is solely a 2.0T car. 

Plus it might be a prelude to the 2.5T joining the VW brand cars, though I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

wow


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

anyone notice the "road-going" version at the end of the trailer?

well maybe not "road-going" but it has no decals and the kit looks a bit tame....


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

that would be sweet if there was a kit version of the 24 car. Wider body, and some other pieces that could be added to the R. Would VW ever make an RS version of the Golf/GTI?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

a longer video:http://www.bild.de/BILD/video/clip/auto/2011/02/11/golf24.html


----------



## lank10 (Aug 13, 2007)

0-100k/h in 3.8sec. I like


----------



## PanSamochodzik (Feb 27, 2002)

It will be interesting to find out now how 35th Anniversary GTI will look like? Time will tell...


----------

